# PSB Imagine T2 wins an award



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

at CE Pro.

http://www.cepro.com/slideshow/image/9640/


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Those do look pretty impressive. I've always wanted to hear PSB speakers, but haven't had the opportunity just yet.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

theJman said:


> Those do look pretty impressive. I've always wanted to hear PSB speakers, but haven't had the opportunity just yet.


You won't be disappointed Jim - I have heard 3 different PSB speakers and was impressed with them all.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

PSB hits another home run... 

http://www.hometheater.com/content/psb-imagine-t2-speaker-system


I'm looking at the sub's response. I wonder why they don't tune their subs to go lower than 20 Hz. Maybe there just isn't that much information contained in film soundtracks below 20 Hz? However, its one of the flattest response curves I've ever seen for a sub which should make it very easy to integrate into one's system.

It seemed to score better than B&W's sub which cost 4.5 times as much again.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

theJman said:


> Those do look pretty impressive. I've always wanted to hear PSB speakers, but haven't had the opportunity just yet.


PSB speakers are a must hear.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

3dbinCanada said:


> PSB hits another home run...
> 
> http://www.hometheater.com/content/psb-imagine-t2-speaker-system
> 
> ...


There is only so much you can do with a 12" driver and 300 watts. Honestly, I doubt it will hit reference level at 20 Hz. Love PSB speakers, but would drop my $1000 retail on a different sub.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd love to hear some PSB subs too. I've read a number of good things about them, just never had the opportunity.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

tesseract said:


> There is only so much you can do with a 12" driver and 300 watts. Honestly, I doubt it will hit reference level at 20 Hz. Love PSB speakers, but would drop my $1000 retail on a different sub.


Look at the Outlaw LFM1-EX Solid 20HZ at 110db. 12" driver but a bit more amplification behind it. :unbelievable:


http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/subwoofers/lfm-1-ex-review


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> I'd love to hear some PSB subs too. I've read a number of good things about them, just never had the opportunity.


I have a smaller Subsonic 5 10" sub. Hits the very low 30s quite hard. What impresses me about the Sub 300 is the flatness of the response starting at 23Hz. I've not yet seen a sub that could match the flatness of that curve.


----------

